# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  هرکی حتی یه بار تقلب کرده بیاد تو :))

## jasmine1999

سلام دوستان خیلی دوست داشتم یه تاپیک فان داشته باشم که یه دفع چون امتحانات دی ماه بود یاد تقلب هایی افتادم که میکردیم یا به بقیه می رسوندیم :Yahoo (4):  
من که خودم وسط تقلب رسوندن اینقد خنده ام میگیره که ضایع میشم :Yahoo (4): 
حالا هرکی حتی اگه یه بار تقلب کرده یا این که خاطره بامزه ای از تقلب کردنش داره یا روش خاصی واسه تقلبش داره بیاد واسه ماهم بگه :Yahoo (20): 
یادتون نره بگید سر چه درسی زیاد تقلب می کردید :Yahoo (20): 
بامزه ترین خاطره تون رو بگید :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ij16

تقلب اونجاش خوبه که معلما هم باما همکاری میکنن یه معلم ورزش داریم هر وقت تقلب میکنیم چیزی نمیگه هیچ خودشم کمک میکنه مثلا یه سوال اشکال داشته باشیم میره ورقه خرخونه کلاسو نگا میکنه بعد میاد به بقیه میگه هر وقتم یه مدیر معاونی نزدیک میشه هشدارشو میده که داره میاد

----------


## jasmine1999

> تقلب اونجاش خوبه که معلما هم باما همکاری میکنن یه معلم ورزش داریم هر وقت تقلب میکنیم چیزی نمیگه هیچ خودشم کمک میکنه مثلا یه سوال اشکال داشته باشیم میره ورقه خرخونه کلاسو نگا میکنه بعد میاد به بقیه میگه هر وقتم یه مدیر معاونی نزدیک میشه هشدارشو میده که داره میاد


اره خیلی حال میده ادم لذت می بره خدایی 
معلم ورزش ماهم اینجوری بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## samar_98

*راهنمایی که بودم اصلا اهل تقلب گرفتن و تقلب دادن نبودم 
امتحانات دی ماه بود و یکی از رفقام مادر بزرگش فوت کرد،  به شدت عاشق مامان بزرگش بود و خیلی بهم ریخته بود 
امتحان انگلیسی ترم یک بود،  گف ثمر تو رو خدا برسون.  اصلا دلم نمی خواس ولی ظاهرا چاره ای نداشتم
رفتیم نشستیم سر جلسه.  میزمون کنار هم بود.  من خیلی سریع نوشتم تموم کردم،  تا دید من بیکار نشستم ورقه مو از رو میزم کشید 
نشست با خیال راحت رو نویسی کرد.  نمیتونید اضطراب منو تصور کنید تو اون لحظه داشتم سکته میکردم همه تن و بدنم میلرزید،  میترسیدم مراقب بلند شه و بخاد قدم بزنه ولی خب خداروشکر مراقب گشادتر ازین حرفا بود از جاش بلند نشد
رو نویسی شو که کرد ورقه رو انداخت زمین و رفت 
حالا شما فکرشوبکنید من تو اون حالت که کم مونده بود از ترس تشنج کنم باید خم میشدم و ورقه رو از خودم واقعا دور بود و ورمیداشتم. 
این بدترین خاطره م از تقلب بود*

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

اصلا حدیث داریم انسانی که تقلب نکنه یه چیزیش هست :Yahoo (76): 

کسی ام که تقلب نمیرسونه همون یه چیزیش بیشتر :Yahoo (21): 

من تقلب نکردم اما زیاد رسوندم :Yahoo (3): 

یه بارم تو دبیرستان به اف رفتم سر همین :Yahoo (23):

----------


## jasmine1999

> اصلا حدیث داریم انسانی که تقلب نکنه یه چیزیش هست
> 
> کسی ام که تقلب نمیرسونه همون یه چیزیش بیشتر
> 
> من تقلب نکردم اما زیاد رسوندم
> 
> یه بارم تو دبیرستان به اف رفتم سر همین


خیلی جالبه همه می رسونن تقلب نمی کنن :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
ولی الان که بهشون فک می کنم واقعا خنده ام می گیره واااااای چه دورانی بود :Yahoo (4): 
معمولا کسایی که فدا کاری میکنن به اف میرن  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## saj8jad

تقلب کجا بود عامو  :Yahoo (4):  ما یه کارایی کردیم که تو گینس باید ثبتش کنن، مثلا :
 من سالی که سوم دبیرستان بودم دبیر دین و زندگی مون به همه بچه ها گفت باید یه نمونه سوال امتحانی دین و زندگی نوبت اول ببرن براش تا نمره مستمر براشون لحاظ بشه
من هم یه نمونه سوال کاملا استاندارد که اکثرا سوالات امتحانات نهایی سال های قبل بودن با نرم افزار word خیلی شیک و مجلس و کادر بندی شده و اینا درست کردم گذاشتم کاور a4 دادم دستش
دبیرمون خودش خیلی تعجب کرده بود از بابت طراحی سوالات و اینکه برگه سوالات سربرگ و ریزنمره و بودجه بندی داشت و خلاصه همه مدل سوالات مختلف پاسخ کامل و تشریحی و ص/غ و جای خالی و ... طراحی کرده بودم
خلاصه رفتیم سرجلسه عین همون سربرگی که طراحی کرده بودم داده بود و سوالات هم همون بودن  :Yahoo (4):  من سر 5 دقیقه تموم کردم و جواب دادم  :Yahoo (4): 
اون روز که اولین امتحان مون هم بود یه مراقبی اومده بود برامون که از اول تا آخر جلسه داشت قران میخوند برای خودش و سرش تو کتاب دعا بود! فک کنم ختم برداشته بود بنده خدا!!  :Yahoo (4): 
هیچی دیگه منم سر اینکه نامردی نشه از این میز به اون میز نقل مکان میکردم به همه میرسوندم تا نامردی نشده باشه  :Yahoo (4):  بعد جلسه هم که با بچه ها فقط میخندیدیم  :Yahoo (4): 
شاید باورتون نشه ولی اگر اغراق نمیکنم و کل کلاس رو چرخیدم و به همه رسوندم و میانگین نمرات کلاس بالای 17 شده بود
دبیرمون بعد امتحانا، بعد اولین جلسه ای که اومد سر کلاس یه لبخند به ما زد رفت  :Yahoo (4):  خلاصه دو هزاریش افتاده بود فک کنم چه اتفاقاتی افتاده خخخ  :Yahoo (4): 

*پ.ن :* ولی من بیشتر از اونی که تقلب کنم، تقلب رسوندم حقیقتا، ولی خب تقلب هم کردم چرا دروغ بگم خصوصا سر این شعرهای حفظی ادبیات فارسی  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maja7080

من یه بار تقلب کردم همون یه بارم لو رفتم از شانس بدم :Yahoo (20):  امتحان ترم اجتماعی بود
یه بار هم تقلب رسوندم،کلا همیشه مثل یه بچه ی خوب سرم تو برگه ی خودم بود

----------


## ij16

این خاطره نیست نمیدونم شما هم همچین ادمایی دیدید یا نه بعضیا هستن اصلا تقلب نمیدن ولی تا دلت بخواد تقلب میگیرن یکی از همکلاسیام هست تقلبو که گرفت سرشو میچسبینه به ورقش اصلا ادمو نگا نمیکنه و تقل‌ب نمیسونت خیلی بدم میاد از این ادما

----------


## ifmvi

*بچه ها حواستون باشه تویِ فاز تقلب و اینها نیوفتید ، حق میمونه به گردنتون . کلی گفتم چون خودم یه مدت توی دبیرستان درگیرش بودم و نمیدونستم حکمش چیه بعد که فتوایِ مرجعِ تقلیدم رو خوندم کله م دود کرد ! اگر از جنبه ی غیر شرعی نگاه کنیم باز هم منصفانه نیست . البته تاکید میکنم که کلی گفتم و ان شاءالله همیشه خودمون آماده باشیم و نخوایم تقلب بدیم یا بگیریم 
پ.ن : ما پیش دانشگاهی نمراتِ زیست کلاسمون غالبا یکی میشد مثلا همه ۹ به بالا از ۱۰ نمره  -_- *

----------


## Rubiker

1- یکی از دوستای من تو دانشگاه عشق پزشکی بود. یعنی ترم 3 بودیم این همچنان عشق پزشکی بود میرفت کتابای پزشکی رو میخوند. اون روز ما امتحان پایان ترم آناتومی داشتیم. مام نخونده بودیمش مثل همیشه و گذاشته بودیم برای آخر ترم و آخر ترمم نتونسته بودیم جمش کنیم. خدا خدا می کردم این دوستم بیفته کنار دست من که از قضا افتاد. بهش گفتم فقط گزینه هارو بزرگ دورشون دایره بکش منم ببینم. خلاصه که سوالات رو استاد پخش کرد من دیدم دقیقا 5 یا فوقش 6 میشم. به دوستم گفتم جان مادرت یه کاری کن بدبخ شدم. اونم دستش درد نکنه دور گزینه ها بزرگ دایره کشید. بعد که نمره ها اومد یکی از خانومای کلاس جلو بوفه بهم گفت تبریک میگممممم شما نمره دوم کلاس شدین :Yahoo (20): .  گفتم چند شدم مگه؟ گفت 17 شدین (گاها نمرات رو میزدن بولتن) :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): . اون دوستم 18 شده بود من 17  :Yahoo (4):  بقیه خیلی کم :Yahoo (23): 

2-  سال 94 قرار بود مارو استخدام کنن برای یه کاری. بچه ها از اکثر رشته های  علوم پزشکی بودن. بعد از یکسری کلاسای مشترک بیخود (البته بساط خنده با  دوستان)، رشته های مختلف جدا میشدن و هر گروه مجدد کلاسای بیخود دیگه  میرفتیم و سر آخر یه آزمون ازمون میگرفتن و تمام. رسید به اون روز آزمون.  سوالات رو که پخش کردن به من سوال نرسید. خانومه مسئول میگفت چه کنم چیکار  نکنم حالا تا من برم پرینت بگیرم و ... طول میکشه. رفت ایکی ثانیه بعد  برگشت و به منم سوال داد (منم شک کردم). خلاصه شروع کردیم من 2 یا 3 تا  سوال رو جواب دادم دیدم خیلی ناچیز رنگ فونت گزینه ای که پاسخ هست فرق  داره. خیلی سخت بود تشخیص دادنش. خلاصه من چند تا سوال دیگم زدن دیدم  بلهههههه اینی که دست منه پاسخ نامه س :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  القصه من همه سوالات رو زدم نفر اول شدم :Yahoo (23):  
(البته  گفتنی س چون تعداد بچه ها کمتر از اون ظرفیت استخدامی بود همه بچه ها قبول  شدن و گرنه من حق کسی رو نخوردم. بعدشم دیدیم حقوقش کمه نرفتیم سرکار :Yahoo (76): )

----------


## samar_98

*دبیرستان که بودم،  امتحانای کلاسی درس فیزیک رو کنار یکی از دوستای خرخونم میشستم.  لای این ماشین حسابا که درشون تاشو هستش تقلب جابجا میکردیم،  خیلی خوش میگذشت.*

----------


## ij16

> *دبیرستان که بودم،  امتحانای کلاسی درس فیزیک رو کنار یکی از دوستای خرخونم میشستم.  لای این ماشین حسابا که درشون تاشو هستش تقلب جابجا میکردیم،  خیلی خوش میگذشت.*


ماهم تو ماشین حساب جوابارو مینوشتیم اگه مهندسی بود میتونستی تایپ هم کنی بعد به بهانه اینکه ماشین حساب نداریم از این و اون میگرفتیم و کل کلاس
میچرخید

----------


## Mysterious

*یه بار دوم دبیرستان بودیم امتحان میانترم ریاضی داشتیم ترم دوم
بعد من و دوستم عادت داشتیم سر جلسه باهم مشورت میکردیم همو قانع کنیم کدوم درست میگیم
خلاصه ما رو بردن نمازخونه که تقلب نشه به صف نشستیم دوستم دقیقا پشت من بود 
من نمودار سینوسیمو دقیقا برعکس کشیده بودم اونم فکر کرده بود ماله خودش اشتباهه
یهو گفت سما یه لحظه بچرخ منو میگی دقیقا پوکر فیس
قیافه منو که دید یهو جفتمون پوکیدیم از خنده خلاصه دمش گرم ۲ نمره بود درستش کردم
یه بارم سر امتحانای ترم اول بودیم تقلبامونو استراتژی کردیم
من ته کلاس دقیقا کنج مینشستم یه دختره دهم بود درشت بود کنارم اصلا من معلوم نبودم کنارش
دوستم ضربدری رو به روی من بود قشنگ فیس تو فیس همه صحیح غلطا رو اول با من چک میکرد بعد با اون یکی دوستم که ۲ میز جلوتر بود بعد که همه مطمئن میشدیم پا میشدیم
یه بارم داشتم جواب یه سوالو به اون یکی دوستم که اونور بود با انگشت نشون میدادم که مراقب دید گفت خیلی وزه ایی با اون هیکل کوچولو موچولوت با همه تقلب میکنی 
سال پیش دانشگاهیم همون دختره باز کنار من نشسته بود امتحان زبان داشتیم گفت ببین توروخدا بهم برسون من شنیدم تو زبانت خوبه 
گفتم خب اوکی نوشتم برگه هامونو عوض میکنیم 
خلاصه سر یه ربع نوشتم تموم شد یه نگاه به برگه اش انداختم دیدم اینا چیه حالا اونم هی منتظر مراقبم زوم رو من جلوییم پاشد رفت
اومدم بپیچونم گفتم بلد نیستم واقعا داشت ۳ میشد خیلی بچه بود تو تقلب
اونم با پررویی تمام گفت مگه امسال کنکور نداری؟ ینی اون لحظه میخواستم با خودکار بهش حمله کنم*

----------


## hot_ice

ی تراز 8داشتیم خیلی پایه بود خدایش،تو مدرسه رازمون این بود،اگ گوششو خاروند گزینه 1 :/
بینی 2:/
خمیازه سه:/
آرنج خاروندن 4:/

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط samar_98


دبیرستان که بودم،  امتحانای کلاسی درس فیزیک رو کنار یکی از دوستای خرخونم میشستم.  لای این ماشین حسابا که درشون تاشو هستش تقلب جابجا میکردیم،  خیلی خوش میگذشت. 


من رو پاک کنم تقلب جا به جا میکردم 
یا برگه رو لول میکردم دور غلط گیر که سفید بود میدادم دوستم
ولی خب همکلاسیام خیلی پایه بودن 
تو امتحانا یجا میفتادیم یکی رو نیمکتای وسط کلاس بود
۲ نفرمون سمت چپ
یه نفر سمت راست
من اول مینوشتم شک داشتم به اون دوستم که وسط بود میگفتم اونم از اون یکی میپرسید
بعد که کلاس خلوت میشد به با اون یکی دوستمونم چک میکردیم بعد میرفتیم
قشنگ تا لحظه آخر مینشستیم که معلم زِله بشه بذاره هر کار بخوایم بکنیم
یاد باد آن روزگاران*

----------


## _Senoritta_

_چرا همتون همش تقلب میرسونید؟=/
من تو 90درصد تقلبام گیرنده بودم
آخریشم سر تربیت بدنی بود که کل سوالا رو از بغل دستیم پرسیدم_

----------


## Saeed79

کلاس یازدهم امتحان ریاضی داشتیم
با همه بچه ها هماهنگ کردیم و من رفتم جلوی جلو ۲ نفر ساپورت چپ و راست
قرار شد وقتی من تست هارو زدم کناردستی چپم بگه اجازه وقت امتحان خیلی کمه (نشونه استارت تقلب هابود) بعد بغل راستم دستش رو میورد پشت کلش رو میخاروند و همزمان با دستش گزینه هارو نشون میداد  :Yahoo (4): 
عین ۲۳ ۲۴ نفر کلاس ۲۰ شدن معلم فهمید تقلب شده ولی هیچ وقت توی این ۲ سال کسی نگفت کار من بوده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeed79

سال هفتم کارسوق ریاضی بود من و داداشم کنار هم نشستیم و باهم بحث کردیم تمام سوالات رو ...
هردومون قبول شدسم واسه مرحله استانی . باز هم تکرار کردیم و برگه هامون عین هم بود که اون قبول شد واسه کشوری و من نشدم  :Yahoo (21):  (البته هرچند معاون مدرسمون به داداشم خبر نداد و از مرحله کشوریش جا موند)

----------


## samar_98

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious




من رو پاک کنم تقلب جا به جا میکردم 
یا برگه رو لول میکردم دور غلط گیر که سفید بود میدادم دوستم
ولی خب همکلاسیام خیلی پایه بودن 
تو امتحانا یجا میفتادیم یکی رو نیمکتای وسط کلاس بود
۲ نفرمون سمت چپ
یه نفر سمت راست
من اول مینوشتم شک داشتم به اون دوستم که وسط بود میگفتم اونم از اون یکی میپرسید
بعد که کلاس خلوت میشد به با اون یکی دوستمونم چک میکردیم بعد میرفتیم
قشنگ تا لحظه آخر مینشستیم که معلم زِله بشه بذاره هر کار بخوایم بکنیم
یاد باد آن روزگاران


راستش منم اینکارارو بلدم ولی متاسفانه ازونا بودم که خیلی تقلب نمیدادم به کسی، ینی یجوووری سرمو میکردم تو ورقه که کسی ازم کمک نخاد
نمره خودمم اونقدی برام مهم نبود که بخام بخاطرش ریسک کنم 
کلا تقلب کم کردم تو عمرم*

----------


## genzo

تقلب 
یادش بخیر 
دوم راهنمایی 
سر امتحان تاریخ دو نفر ازم تقلب خواستن به یکی درست گفتم به یکیشون اشتباه  البته بچه بودیم دیگه 
یه بار هم از یه رفیقام تقلب گرفتم سر زبان 
خیلی خوب بود

----------


## Soheil.si

یازدهم که بودم امتحان ترم دوم دینی عین20 نمره رو تقلب کردم ...از دینی متنفر بودم و همشو نوشتم بردم... :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (20): 
ولی انقد تعداد برگه ها زیاد بود که واقعا خودمم موندم چجوری نگرفتن منو اونم دقیقا بدترین جای ممکن بودم ... :Yahoo (20): حدود هفتا برگه بود که واسه هرسوال باید هرهفتا رو میگشتم ببینم کجا نوشتم :Yahoo (20): حالا وقت امتحانم همش 60 دقیقه بود و سر ساعتم گرفتن...
واقعا اگه میگرفتن خیلی بد میشد درسم خیلی خوب بود همه اعتماد داشتن بهم ...ولی واقعا حسش نبود دینی بخونم :Yahoo (20): ولی چنان استرسی بهم وارد شد که بیا و ببین بعضی سوالا هرکاری میکردم تو اون حجم برگه پیدا نمیشد و فقطم 15دقیقه وقت مونده بود ...اخرشم دوتا از برگه ها رو به دلیل کمبود جا قورت دادم :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mlt

_یه بار یکی از دوستام یه سوال روی من نوشت بعد جواب امتحان اومد دیدم اون سوال به من75/ داده بعد به رفیقم 2نمره
گفتم چرا به تو 2داده به من75/ ؟گفت حتما اشتباه نوشتی...گفتم انیشتن تو که روی من نوشتی چطور مال من اشتباست مال تو درسته
یه بارم امتحان نوبت اول 4_5تا کاغذ برده بودم روی جلسه زیر پاهام...صندلی جلویی غایب بود مراقب وسط امتحان گفت برو جلو 
منم بلند شدم تا اخر جلسه تقلبا روی صندلی موندن ولی مراقبا اسکولای عجیبی بودن اصلا دست به کاغذ نزدن...
شعر برای فارسی هر3سال روی دستم مینوشتم ولی هر3سال از شعری که نوشته بودم توی امتحان نخواست(مثلا2تا شعر بود من1رو نوشته بودم ولی اون شعر2میخواست)_

----------


## NormaL

وای بار اولم کلاس شیشم بودم. اون موقعهام که فشرده میخوندیم واسه تیزهوشان و من شاگرد اول بودم. یادمه امتحان قرآن داشتیم، منم که هیچی نخونده بودم. خلاصه تا معلممون از نمازخونه رفته بود بیرون، یکی از دوستام روش رو کرد اینور و همه کلمه ها رو واسم گفت. دوتامون بیست شدیم. یادش بخیر. بعد از ظهرش رفتم واسش لواشک خریدم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Story

دوم دبیرستان جواب تموم امتحانای هندسه رو دوست صمیمیم برام تو کاغذ مینوشت.آخرین بار تو امتحانات خرداد،بازم دوستم برام نوشت جوابا رو تو چنتا تیکه کاغذ.بعد اون موقع چون هوا گرم بود پنکه سقفی روشن بود.منم شروع کردم به نوشتن.برگه ها زیر جامدادیم بود.برگه ی یکی مونده به آخرو که برداشتم،یه برگه از زیر جامدادی پرواز کرد درست زیر پای مراقب :Yahoo (4): مراقبمون معلم دینیمون بود شانس آوردم چون باهام خیلی خوب بود به روی خودش نیاورد :Yahoo (9): 
اون امتحانم 15 شدم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## -Sara-

اول اعتراف میکنم ریاضی پیش رو خرداد 96پاس نشدم
رفتم شهریور 96بازم پاس نشدم 
رفتم برا دی ماه این مدرسه بزرگسالان واسه امتحان دیدم یا قران چه سوالاییه:/
دیگه فهمیدم پاس نمیشم و باید برم برا خرداد97
دیگه منم تو چرک نویسم یه 8/9تایی سوالای برگه رو نوشتم با امید اینکه خرداد هم همین نمونه سوالا باشه و گذاشتمش جیبم 
وقتیم اومدم بیرون مراقب تاکید کرد چرک نویستو بنداز سطل 
بعدش من رفتم واسه خرداد97همون سوالایی که دزدیده بودمو خوندم و خداروشکر همون سوالای  دی ماه بود و با 10پاس شدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_من نصف درسایه مزخرفو مثل بلهداشتو هویتو تاریخو جغرافیارو با تقلب ققبول شدم خداشاهده یه پسره بود کل سه سالو ریاضی و فیزیک شیمی و درسایه مهم از رو من تققلب کرد قبول شد درر حد شلغم نبود فقط درسایه حفظی همین اقا امسال شد 1600 زاهدان قبول شد انتقالی گرفت کرج الان دانشجویه پزشکی کرجه کور کر کچل بشم اگه دروغ گفته باشم دقیقا رتبه 1609 با کشوری 96000_

----------


## -Sara-

کل زندگیم به تقلب گذشته!

شیمی پیش واسه خرداد برگمو با جلویی عوض کردم : |

و زبان پیش امتحانای خرداد دوستم برگش سفید بود دیگه لطف کردم برگمو باهاش عوض کردم یه 18/19شده بود :Yahoo (76): 

راهنماییم که کلا کتاب زیر میزم باز بود و راحت رونویسی میکردم!
یه بار سر امتحان ادبیات غرق تو کتاب شده بودم زیر میز نفهمیده بودم معلمه اومده بالا سرم 
بغل دستیم همچین که زد بهم قلبم داشت میومد تو دهنم 
ولی خیلی بزرگوار بود معلمه چیزی نگفت و رفت  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## VENOM.M

همین بس که ترم نهایی دوم دبیرستان رو با تقلب گذروندم وگرنه بخاطر 5 تا تجدید از مدرسه اخراج میشدم سر هر درسش راحت 5 نمره تقلب کردم همشم فقط از 2 نفر
البته پیش دانشگاهی پیشرفت کرده بودم وسط امتحانا چک نویس پر میکردم صلواتی میدادم به بقیه

----------


## arminss

سلام 
نردیک های عید پارسال بود کلاس 11 تجربی بودیم یه روزی یه لیستی از بچه ها رو اومدن صدا زدن برن دفتر منم بودم رفتیم تو دفتر که درباره کنکور و... صحبت کنن بامون 
ما هم فرداش امتحان فیزیک داشتیم نگو برگه کپی شده اماده رو میز بود برا فردا ما هم یکی برگه ها رو برداشتیم عکس گرفتیم بعدش دفتردار دار اومد برگه ها رو برداشت برد یکی هم از برگه ها هنوز دست ما بود ما هم چند تا تای الکی زدیم انداختیم زیر میز که مثلا برگه از دست دفتر دار افتاده بعد جلسه، هم عکس برگه رو بین بچه ها پخش کردیم ولی فرداش اونا نیومدن :Yahoo (20): 
نگو یکی از بچه های که ما بهش میگیم .... مال لو داده بود که بعدشم کلی دردسر داشتیم...........
خاطره لو دادن تقلب کسی داره؟ و کسی تون تو کلاس از .... مال ها داشته؟؟؟

----------


## Minooi

وای که چقدر خاطره هاتون منو برد به دوران مدرسم :Yahoo (2):  خاطرات من عمدتا توی سال هشتممم خلاصه میشه اونم بخاطر همکلاسیام وگر ن خودم اونچنان جراتشو نداشتم اونسال ی گروه ۵ نفره بودیم هممونم درسخون بودیم خدایی برا امتحانا برگه ذخیره میزاشتیم زیر برگه اصلی هرسوالیو که میخاستیم مینوشتیم میزاشتیم ته دسته صندلی جلوییمون تونم جوابو مینوشت برگرو پس میداد..البته من یکم خشن اینکارو میکردم بعد نوشتن جواب سریع برگرو پرت میکردم عقب  :Yahoo (20):  من ی مشکلی که داشتم سر امتحانام باید صددرصد تمرکز میکردم مخصوصا از سال دهم به بعد بعدش همیشه جام چسبیده به تخته و جلو کلاس بود اینجوری اصن ن تقلب میگرفتم نه میدادم...

----------


## Minooi

ولی واقعاااا تعجب کردم از شیوه تقلب کردنتون برا امتحانای ترم..ما توی دبیرستان میبردنمون سالن مطالعه مدرسه بعد چینش اینجوری بود که مثلا منی که تجربی بودم ی طرفم ادبیاتی بود یه طرفم ریاضی و حتی جلویی و پشت سریمم هم رشتم نبودن یعنی انقدر دقیق و حساب شده مدرسه ما میچید مارو که من هنوزم توی شوکم چطوری اینکارو میکردن حتی با اینکه تعداد دانش آموزای سه رشته برابر نبود ولی چینش دقیق بود البته تعداد تجربیا چون زیاد بود آخرش یه جاهایی ی تعداد پشت سرهم میوفتادن که این فاصله رو با زیادکردن فاصله صندلیهااز هم جبران میکردن..توی امتحانای مشترکم تعداد مراقبا دو برابر میشد!!
ولی بجاش خاطره تقلب توی کلاس زبان بی نهایت دارم..ی بار دم عید بود امت پایان ترم داشتیم منشی آموزشگاهم مبخواست بره بیرون کسیم جز من و ۳ تا پسر همکلاسیم نبود تو کلاس این خانمم اومد تو گفت بچه ها سریع ازروهم بنویسید و تمومش کنید عجله دارم ماام با خوشحالی فراوان ۴ تا برگه کپی پیست تحویل دادیم  :Yahoo (1):  حتی یادمه برا لیسنینگش رفت برگه همکلاسیمونو که قبل ما امتحان داده بود اورد گفت پلی نمیکنمش یک ساعت طول میکشه از رو این بنویسید..
ی بارم روز مدام بود از این روزا که معلم و دانش آموز جا بجا میشن من معلم علوم انتخاب شدم بعد قرار بود کوییز بگیرم از بچه ها اونامبا معلممون تو روز روشن تقلب میکردن البته کرم از خود معلم بودا نشسته بود اروم میزد به صندلی جلوییش میگفت فلانی تقلب نمیخوای؟ یا مثلا یه سوال سختارو حل کرد به همه داد منم چیزی نمیتونسم بهش یگم  :Yahoo (21):  اخر سالم گفت شما یه باند تقلب بزرگه کلاستون گفتم برا امتحانا جداتون کنن

----------


## Ash

اولین تقلبم بر میگرده به یه آزمون تستی تو سال شیشم دبستان که با انگشتای دست شماره سوال و مشخص می کردیم و بعدم جوابشو(رمزی بود) راهنمایی  هم کوییز های کوچیک و عمدتا با بغل دستیم چک‌میکردیم(سوالا فرق داشت هر دو واسه هم‌ و چک میکردیم)(الانم تو دبیرستان ادامه داره این)تو امتحانات دی و خرداد تقلب رسوندم ولی نکردم (البته سال نهم پشت سریم برگشو داد به پشت سریش نوشت بعد اونم به من گفت)
ولی تقلب  همیشه آسیب نمیزنه مثلا من سعی میکنم تو بعضی امتحانات(مثل فیزیک فردا)جواب های اخر و بگیرم تا اشتباه محاسباتی یا علمی رو تصحیح کنم😂ولی با توجه جایی که هستم بعید میدونم موفق شم دعا کنید واسم....

----------


## Ash

یادم رفت بگم سال پنجم (یا چهارم)ابتدایی هم سوالای امتحان ریاضی رو‌خریدم(فکر میکنم دو یا پنج هزار تومن بود)
حالا نمیدونم چجوری سوالا دست یکی از بچه ها افتاده بود...

----------


## zansia

اولین تقلبم اول ابتدایی بود
تو املا کلمه مسلمین بود
خودم درست نوشته بودم ولی شک کردم
برگشت از پشت سریم نگاه کردم (شایدم از جلوییم)
دیدم نوشته مصلمین منم اصلاح کردم
بعد که دیدم خودم درست نوشته بودم انقدر حرص خوردم که تا کلاس ششم نرفتم سمت تقلب  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## zansia

من معمولا تو درسای شیمی ریاضی فیزیک میرسوندم
ولی تو دینی و فارسی میگرفتم گاهی
البته یه سری اصول اخلاقی هم داشتم  :Yahoo (23): 
تو امتحانای ترم نه میگرفتم نه میدادم
تقلب زیاد داشتم ولی دو تا از دوازدهم میگم
که از قضا هر دو امتحان ترم بودن (این یکی رو انجام دادم چون واقعا به نظرم کتابای سلامت بهداشت و هویت و مدیریت خانواده سال کنکور ظلم مسلم بودن :/)
اولیش سر امتحان ترم نوبت اول بهداشت بود
گفتن برای اینکه سبک تر بشه امتحانتون نصف ترم اولو یه بار میگیریم نصف دیگشو بعد تر
اقا ما دبیر سلامتمون دبیر زیستمون بود سر کلاسش این کتابو باز هم نکردیم (البته ایشون میگفتن میخواین بهتون درس بدذم؟ ما اصرار داشتیم بیخیالش)
من شب قبل یه دور خوندم فردا مباحث رو هم یادم نمیومد حتی
زنگ قبل از امتحان از دبیر ادبیات وقت گرفتیم بخونیم
با هم میخوندیم بازم هیچی به هیچی
دیگه دیدیم با این وضع بریم 5 نمرم نمیاریم هیچ کدوم رفتیم سر کلاس صندلیارو نزدیک به هم چیدیم
مراقب اومد تو دید یه ال مانند تو کلا خالی خالی هست (حدود 5 متر مربع  :Yahoo (23): )
به زور مجبورمون کرد صندلیارو فاصله بدیم
مراقب مدام دقیقا رو به روی اون ردیفی ایستاده بود که من بودم
ولی من اگر تقلب نمیکردم میافتادم واقعا
کیفمو جلوی پام گذاشته بودم کتارو گذاشتم روی همه کتابام باز کردم (کیف کتابو میپوشوند فقط از بالا پیدا بود
همرو از کتاب نوشتم جز دو تا سوال و به همه هم رسوندم
مراقب مدام سرشو خم میکرد سمت من چیزی نمیدید (سریع کتابو میبستم)
دوستام جای من داشتن سکته میزدن  :Yahoo (23): 
هرچند تهش این امتحانو 17 شدم (دلم میخواست برم به دبیر بگم به خدا همرو از رو کتاب نوشتم چرا این شد آخه؟  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (101):  اون دو تاییم که از خودم نوشتم نیم نمره غلط داشتم بعدا چک کردم)

خاطره بعدیم تایپ میکنم میگم

----------


## zansia

خاطره دومم مربوط به امتحان ترم دوم مدیریت خانواده و سبک زندگی بود (که نهایی هم نبود)
ملا دو مدرسه سه تا کلاس بودیم کلاس ما دبیرمون معاون مدرسه بودن
ترم اول دبیر سه تا کلاس دیگه که واقعا عشق بود ازشون امتحان تستی گرفت (با 10 تا تست) و معاون ما از ما امتحان تشریحی. و ما هرچقدر اعتراض که بابا امتحان ترم باید هماهنگ باشه گفت اگر دبیر ان سه تا کلاس خواست میتونه از سوالای من تشریحی بگیره ازشون :/
بماند که ایشون آذر ماه دبیر ما شدن
بهمون کنفرانس دادن گفتن گروهو دسارو خلاصه کنین و از هر درس سوال طرح کنین
و گفتهع بودن از سوالای خودتون جزوه برای امتحان میدم
ولی برای امتحان از نت جزوه گرفته بود :/
_______
رسید به ترم دوم همون آش و کاسه ترم اول بجز کنفرانسش (البته ترم اولم فقط دو سری کنفرانس دادن)
بعد ایشون گیر دادن که من باید ازتون امتحان مستمر بگیرم که بتونم نمره مستمر بهتون بدم :/ (بعد عید. سال کنکور) هرچقدرم گفتیم خوب اون سوالا و خلاصه ها و ... رو مستمر بذارین مرغشون یه پا داشت منم مستمرو ندادم بهم گفتن تحقیق بیار نمره بدم اونم نیاوردم  :Yahoo (15): 
رسید سر امتحان ترم دوباره دیدیم اون سه تا کلاس امتحان تستی فقط و تا سوال تشریحی که دبیرشون گفته بودن با اطلاعات خودتونم میتونین جواب بدین :/
و دبیر ما دو تا جزوه داد
و گفت کادر های خلاصه درس که اخر هر درس هستن رو هم خونین :/ (در حدی اسون که وقتی برگرو پخش کردن بعد از 5 دقیقه بحتی یک نفر هم از اون سه کلا تو سالن امتحان نمونده بود. بدون اغراق)  (و تا پنج دقیقه به ایان امتحان حتی یه نفرم از کلاس ما بیرون نرفته بود  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (110): )
منم نخوندم
صبح امتحان یکی از بچه ها عکس جزورو تو گروه داده بود عکسارو پی دی اف کردن پی دی اف کتابم دان کردم گوشی مامانمو با التماس ازش گرفتم (خودم نداشتم)
سر امتحان گوشیو بردم گذاشتم بین دو تا پام رو صندلی کل امتحانو از رو اون نوشتم
بماند که اتفاق جالب این بود که یه سوال بود از مراقب یکی اجازه گرفت پرسید بچه ها این سوال تو کتاب بود اصلا؟ و دیدیم هیچ کس اون سوالو هیچ جا ندیده منم یک ربع تمام دنبالش بودم (و معاون محترم زیر بار نرفتو حذفشم نکرد:/)
و اتفاق وحشتناکی که وسطش افتاد این بود که دبیر ادبیات داشت برگه های معنی یه درسی که وقت نکرده بودن بدن رو پخش میرکدن من نفهمیدم
یه دفعه دیدم سایشون بالای سرمه  :Yahoo (13): 
پاهام باز بود و نور گوشیم یکم زیاد کرده بودم که زیاد خم نشم ضایع شه. و نمیتونستم پاامم یه دفعه ببندم گوشی پیدا نباشه کاملا ضایع بود اونجوری
اومد خم شه برگرو بذاهر شروع کردم باهاشون خوش و بش کردن که پایینو نگاه نکنه
حالا نمیدونم فهمیدن و به روی خودشون نیاوردن یا واقعا نفهمیدن (چون انقدری بهمون سر اون امتحان ظلم شد که وقتی معاونمون رفت مراقب ها با اینکه پچ پچ میکردیم ولی تا ضایع بازی در نمیاوردیم تذکر نمیدادن و موقع تحویل برگه ها برخلاف همیشه نگفتن بشینین سرجاتون ما میایم گفتن خودتون بیارین بدین و ما از هم سوالارو میپرسیدیم موقع تحویل برگه

----------


## spring__girl

*خب فاطمه وارد عمل میشود
من دقیقا از اون بچه ها بودم که هیچوقت معلم بهم شک نمیکرد.ریزه میزه و قیافه مظلوم
خودشم من همیشه از روی عادت چپکی مینشستم رو صندلی معلماهم همه میدونستن کاریم نداشتن
-یه دوستی دارم همیشه ریاضی اینا شوت بود کلا بعدا هم رفت انسانی.یه بار سوم راهنمایی بودیم امتحان ترم ریاضیمن قشنگ یادمه نشسته بودیم رو سکوی کلاس جایی که بهترین مکان تقلب تاریخهمنم قشنگ از اول هر چی نوشتم یه نسخه کپی شدشو کف دستم نوشتم اونم نوشت.سوال آخر قشنگ یادمه معادله بود.دیکه از بس نوشتم پاک کردم واضح نبودخلاصه اقا اینم نوشت و تموم شد.من پاشدم ورقمو دادم معلم گفت اسما(دوستم) پاشو بده فاطمه دادیعنی کم مونده بود از خنده پخش زمین شم..
-من اعتراف میکنم همیشه هم میگرفتم هم تقلب میدادم اصلا تو زندگی من همه چی باید عادلانه باشههرکی برام کاری بکنه منم براش کاری میکنم..هندسه دوم دبیرستان امتحان مستمر بود.منم که گفتم همیشه چپکی مینشستم معلما دیگه عادت کرده بودن.اقا من هیچییییی نخونده بودم هیچی هااابدبخت معلمه هم گفته بود عین تمرینای کتاب میدم.دوستم نشست پشت سرم منم جلوش و طبق عادت همیشگی کَج..اقا هرچی اون نوشت منم با توجه به شکل نوشتنش و نیمه واضح دیدن چیزی که مینویسه برای مطمئن شدن قشنگ کپی پیست کردم.چشمام کم مونده بود از جاش دربیاد از بس چپ نگاه کردم و با دقت که بفهمم چی مینویسه یعنی قد کسی که خونده بود فسفر سوزوندم.مینوشت AB مثلا.منم اول شک میکردم AD نباشه یکم میگفتم کج کن مطمئن شم.یعنی اون 20 شد منم 19/5.خیلی خوب بود
اقا قد تاریخ خاطره هست اسطوره تقلب بودیم ما..مخصوصا دبیرستان..همه کلاس بشدت پایه.
-اینم جالبه بگم.کلا من زبانم خیلی خوب بود کانون زبان میخوندم و advance بودم.همه قبول کرده بودن من حتی بگم ماست سیاهه هست مخصوصا که لهجه ام هم خیلی خوبه خودمم فک میکنم یه رگ امریکایی دارمخلاصه.اقا قرار شد سوم دبیرستان من امتحان مستمر رو برای همه اوکی کنم.قشنگ یادمه معلممون از 40 میگرفت.سوال کوتاه جواب کوتاه.من هرچی نوشتم رد کردم پاسخنامه..فک کنم در عرض 20 دقیقه.بعدش رد کردم تو یه برگه کاغذ کاهی(چون صداش کمتر از کاغذ سفیدا درمیاد)دادم پشت سریم.اونایی که شک داشت درست کرد داد پشت سریبعضیا هم ک کلا منتظر بودن و هیچی ننوشته بودن خلاصه من برای اینکه گندش درنیاد پاشدم رفتم بیرون بعد یکی یکی اومدن بیرون بچه ها میخندیدیم و یه بزن قدش میزدیمحتی کسی که بالای 10 نداشت شده بود 17 که منم کلی دعواش کردم که یکم منطقی مینوشتی لعنتی.خیلی حس خوب داشتم
-از سوم دبیرستان من کلا درگیر بیماری روانی مازوخیزم و به دنبالش افسردگی شدم و افت قابل توجهی پیدا کردم..یعنی میگم درس سرمو بخوره حتی خنده و گریه هم نمیتونستم بکنم.خلاصه بچه ها ک دیدن اینجوریه کل سال منو ساپورت کردن رد نشممثلا تاریخ رو دوستم قشنگ املا میگفت من مینوشتم.شیمی همچنین.اصلا هیچی سرم نمیشد واقعا خدا ببره نیاره..پیش دانشگاهی هم بدتر همه اونا+قوز بالا قوز (بماند)..کلا یادمه میشمردم غلطامم به 10 نمیرسید منی که کمترین معدلم 19/20 بود سوم ترم1 شدم 16.پیش هم مدرسمو عوض کردم رفتم مدرسه مامانم ولی بچه ها نمیدونستن مامانم معاونه..خلاصه چون بچه پایه ای هستم ()با بچه ها اخت شدیم.البته بعدا فهمیدنا ولی چون خاکی ام همچنان همونجوری بودیم باهم.یادمه امتحان شیمی و ریاضی ترم2 بود..دوستم نشست پشت سرم هرچی نوشت(وبلد بود)البته هیچکدوممون در حد بالای 15 بلد نبودیمخلاصه در حد 10 که نوشته بود برا منم نوشت رو چرک نویس و داد منم نوشتمولی یادمه امتحان ترم1 فیزیک عزممو جزم کردم بخونم.یجوری خوندما لعنتی رو 17/5 گرفتم برا من خیلی عجیب بود و دقیقا همون امتحان به همه هم رسوندم
کلا همیشه جو کلاسمون یجوری بود که هرکی نمیخوند همه ساپورتش میکردن..یکی جلوش یکی پشتش یکی چپ یکی راست
-آزمون علمی هم میگرفتم تقسیم میکردیمزبان و عربی همیشه من میزدم بقیه درساهم تقسیم میکردیم
یاد باد آن رورگاران یاد باد

پ ن:به تعداد موهای سرم خاطره بامزه تقلب دارم ولی اینجا دیگه جانداره*

----------

